# Asta out of control



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Asta has started ignoring recall command and it is so worrying. I think my 6yr old needs to go back to puppy school. I have the long line (30 ft) that I know will be a help. Wondered if this has happened to anyone else. Also wanted to know if you recommend choosing a new name for recall. Thanks.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Do you play recall games with Asta?


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I found this happened when I stopped regularly rewarding recall, and things improved when I built regular check ins for treats and fun back into our walks. An Emergency Recall - different cue, slightly different training method - may be a good thing to teach him.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Yes it has happened to me also. I started taking it for granted that Renn would come when called. Just beefed up his "training" some and got back on track. Seems they need occasional retraining to stay sharp.


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

Normie has been known to look at me and decide whether or not he wants to come.

Inconsistent bribes are the only answer that works for me. 

[Inconsistent rewards - that's why I keep going back to Marshall's and Home Goods.]


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

To help you figure out a solution, can you tell me what happened before Asta ignored your recall?
My dog was doing *__* and *___* and *_*. When I called, my dog blew me off. Fill in the blanks for me, because the solutions depend on knowing what is in the blanks. I need to know if the dog was distracted by squirrels, frightened by fireworks, off sniffing...


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I agree with Click and will add for all concerned (all of us) recall has to be practiced regularly and rewarded well to maintain it. I am dealing with never having learned a solid recall with my bernedoodle client. He just doesn't care to come since it has never been reinforced in the year he has been in his forever home.


----------



## Michigan Gal (Jun 4, 2019)

Check Asta's hearing. At six it should still be good, but if there is a build up of hair and earwax blocking the ear canal, she may not be hearing you at a distance.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Click before he takes off he has been sniffing. Think the distraction may be bunny or deer tracks. What makes it so frustrating for me is that he checks in with me and then runs off. He gets so far ahead of as he is fast and I am slow. I know that this behavior must have been caused by my own fault, as many say, probably not doing enough continued training on this.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

He checks in with you, races away, checks back in? That's way better than losing a recall completely. Asta needs two reminders: 1. staying with you is worth it, and 2, you're in control of his getting to go away.

For reminder #1, add some fun training when he arrives back. Spin, circle, back up, high five. Pick some tricks he enjoys doing, have him do a few tricks with you, and reward heavily for doing the tricks. Reconnect as a team. Then, reminder #2, send him on his way with a "Go sniff."

While he's gone, set up a few interesting sniffs near you that he "missed." Such as, a small container of canned fish, hidden under a bush nearby that you "found" when he was gone. You can even set up a sniffing trail using raw meat in a pantyhose and dragging it on the ground. Around a tree, behind a bush, over here, over there, and jackpot. He sniffed out raw hamburger in a container. Wow, wasn't coming back and checking in with you worth it?

In other words, encourage your dog to join you on walks. You are the Goddess of Fun. Always keep that in mind. Going for a walk is an activity you do together for fun. Set the stage so coming back adds to the dog's fun, join in the sniffing together, always... together.

And yes, a long line for safety is a good idea. Recall should be heavily rewarded and always worth it. The reward could be dance moves with you. It could be a sniffing good time. It could be tug. A ball. A Frisbee. It could be... "Asta! Come!" She said come. This is so exciting, what's mom got for me? I'm gonna try and outrun my own legs to find out what it is. Zooooom!


----------

